# NSFW: A nude protest in Mexico City



## cigrainger

I have no idea what they were protesting or why they needed to do it naked. These are a bit blurry because they are from the top of a tour bus, and this caught me by surprise:

1.






2.





3.





Pentax ME-F, SMC Pentax M 50mm f/1.7, Fuji Provia 100F


----------



## zendianah

What were they protesting? Clothes..  ??


----------



## Stretch Armstrong

Finally, the thread title promised nudes and you delivered. 

Now, can we talk about the composition and specifically about the models. Some people should wear clothes. Clothes are these peoples' friends.

A techincal photography question: is it ok if cellulite isn't in perfect focus?
 I think it is acceptable if not preferable.


----------



## Stretch Armstrong

One more thought, if the model is still wearing shoes, is it technically a real nude? I have had no formal training. Please forgive.


----------



## cigrainger

Haha, you had me actually laughing out loud. I guess it's better for all of our sakes that the bus was moving and caused camera shake. I agree.. clothes ARE these people's friends.


----------



## Stretch Armstrong

cigrainger said:


> Haha, you had me actually laughing out loud. I guess it's better for all of our sakes that the bus was moving and caused camera shake. I agree.. clothes ARE these people's friends.



Are you sure it was the bus moving or perhaps the protesters that caused the shake?:lmao: 

How does that milk shake song go again?


----------



## cigrainger

Stretch Armstrong said:


> Are you sure it was the bus moving or perhaps the protesters that caused the shake?:lmao:
> 
> How does that milk shake song go again?



haha... It's quite possible. Now we know why there are so many earthquakes in Mexico. :lmao:


----------



## mysteryscribe

I just had a feeling when the title had naked protesters that I was going to be disappointed... At least I wasn't disappointed when I was disappointed.

Nice work though.


----------



## crownlaurel

The sign says "insensitive congress (senate)."


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Now this is something I know I'm never going to see in Riyadh...


----------



## terri

hmmm.    

Can't tell for certain, but it sure does look like the women are in the foreground, holding their signs high and unconcernedly letting it all hang out.    The men, otoh, appear to be towards the end of the procession, wearing signs that appear to be somewhat strategically placed.      

hmmm.


----------



## Don Simon

crownlaurel said:


> The sign says "insensitive congress"


 
Please tell me I'm not the only one who laughed out loud on reading this :blushing:


----------



## jstuedle

ZaphodB said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one who laughed out loud on reading this :blushing:



Yes, I laughed out loud, loudly! so tell us cig, did you get much vomit on the Pentax? And was it hard to clean? And, did these shots ruin you for the rest of the day / your trip?


----------



## cigrainger

jstuedle said:


> Yes, I laughed out loud, loudly! so tell us cig, did you get much vomit on the Pentax? And was it hard to clean? And, did these shots ruin you for the rest of the day / your trip?



Are you kidding? They ruined me for life.


----------



## RVsForFun

It burns! Never do that again!


----------



## cigrainger

Oh and to give you an idea of the smog and brightness of the sky, I had a polarizing filter on, and the sky was still white like that.


----------



## Big Mike

Good for them, they surely got a lot more attention to their cause...and all they had to do was take their clothes off.

It makes you wonder though...why don't people who look like models, ever protest in the nude?


----------



## aimeefriedland

lol...uh... i don't know.


----------



## aimeefriedland

Big Mike said:


> Good for them, they surely got a lot more attention to their cause...and all they had to do was take their clothes off.
> 
> It makes you wonder though...why don't people who look like models, ever protest in the nude?



because they'd rather get money for being nude


----------

